# red bump/wound under eye(update)



## Sonitus (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello,

I just got my boy today from a pet store that got him from a breeder for me.
I got him home and he unballed in my hand and noticed that he got a wound under his eye. He's also got semi dry skin i think thats might be quilling. heres a picture .










this ones a bit more close but for some reason i cannot get it to show up.
http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx29 ... _C/eye.jpg

any advice would be great.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: red bump under eye*

Was he housed with other Hedgies there? I ask cause I wonder if it could have been from him and another male fighting. It might be possible too that he scratched it with a hind foot. Normally if it was anywhere else I'd think to just keep it clean and maybe put some neosporin but with it being so close to his eye I'm not sure what the correct course of action was. You might want the vet to look at it because of its location.

Congrats on your new little guy, he's adorable and I hope he feels better


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: red bump under eye*

Cutie. <3 I wanna snuggle him. ...Then again, I want to snuggle pretty much every hedgie I see.

Hedgieonboard is right, a vet visit is probably in order, just in case.


----------



## Sonitus (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: red bump under eye*

Hello,

Here is the update with what is going on, He is back at the shop and has been since i found out about it. They have told me they have been treating him and it still looks the same. There breeder has not given any help on it. They are not taking him to a vet. So now i have a tough choice, 1 i can take him home and try to treat him( i dont have enough $ to bring him to the vet at the moment) 2 Wait for him to get better with them( i dont like this one since i doubt they know what to do) or 3 Get a refund and a tempt to get a healthy hedgehog from somewhere else( i do hate to even think about this option but i dont wanna be nailed with a vet bill right after i get a "healthy pet".

Any advice would be great.
Cheers,


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Or you could contact a rescue and see if they have any that need good homes. That way you are still "saving" one as you seem to want to do with this one, but without the unknown worry of that little guy's eye. 
http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If you don't have the money for a vet visit maybe you should put off owning a hedgie untill you have a emergency vet fund built up.


----------



## Sonitus (Mar 12, 2010)

So last update, The pet store has found someone better suited to care for him.


----------

